# I tried a Bowtech Heartbreaker



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Congrats on your new purchase! What color did you order? I have not tried one because they only go to 27" and I have a 28" DL plus a D loop. I wonder why you could not ajust it down further when they are supposed to go to 22.5"?


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

That IS fast!!! What is the overall weight of the bow (bare)?


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I am not the op, but the heartbreaker is 3.7lbs mass weight.


----------



## P&YREAPER (Oct 14, 2010)

Stubby'smom said:


> Congrats on your new purchase! What color did you order? I have not tried one because they only go to 27" and I have a 28" DL plus a D loop. I wonder why you could not ajust it down further when they are supposed to go to 22.5"?


Maybe the way I typed it was misleading. The bow will go down to 22.5". The bow I have been shooting for years (a Mathews Feathermax) is set on 24" and fits. The heartbreaker, when on the 24.5" setting, fit me perfectly......the 24" setting was a shade too short. The camo version is the one I'm going to get, have not payed for it yet, they will call me when it arrives at the shop.

The listed weight is 3.7 pounds, which is more than likely bare bow, although it comes as a "package" setup, containing a quiver, stab, rest, sight setup, peep, d-loop, and string suppressors. I'll install a good drop away rest and a different brand sight as the ones included are functional but not stellar. I'm also going to try removing the string & cable noise suppressors and see if the bow is still quiet. Hopefully the bow comes in real soon, most shops I've talked to are having orders just "trickle in".


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

got to hold one and look it over today. i like it, wish i could have fired a few arrows from it at my draw length and poundage. looks like a nice hunting bow for short draws


----------



## LadyBowtech (Feb 12, 2009)

Havent got to shoot one yet but did look at it at my local shop, will have myself one also for hunting....congrats!!!!


----------



## P&YREAPER (Oct 14, 2010)

Still waiting on it to arrive, along with the new gold tip arrows. :sad:


----------



## Wicked1Archery (Oct 2, 2010)

I have a heartbreaker on order in the black ops and can't wait to get it in! Have had my eye on it for awhile and just got a deal I couldn't resist. :hippie:


----------



## heartbreaker15 (Mar 23, 2011)

Got mine in last week!! Gotta say, after shooting a youth bow for 4 years this bow has been the greatest investment ive made in awhile! I love shooting it, and my first day with it in the garage I was able to split a tack that I put in the target from 11 yds. Hope the snow melts soon so I can get outside and try shooting from a farther distance. Looking forward to hearing how everyone else likes theirs when they come in. A great bow.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

heartbreaker15 said:


> Got mine in last week!! Gotta say, after shooting a youth bow for 4 years this bow has been the greatest investment ive made in awhile! I love shooting it, and my first day with it in the garage I was able to split a tack that I put in the target from 11 yds. Hope the snow melts soon so I can get outside and try shooting from a farther distance. Looking forward to hearing how everyone else likes theirs when they come in. A great bow.


Be sure to keep us updated on your progress. Comgrats!!!


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

I think Bowtech did very well with bringing out the Heartbreaker and Assassin this year.. They will be top sellers as well as Great Shooter and what a price point bow....


----------



## P&YREAPER (Oct 14, 2010)

I did finally get mine, love it. Great shooter and pretty darn quick.


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

Congrats! I just got mine yesterday and yes it has a very solid wall. I can't wait to go break it in. If you're still looking for a drop away rest check out Vaportrail. I just put their new Pro V rest on and I love it. I love the containment and it matches the bow perfectly. It's also a very quiet rest.


----------

